# Storms in late July



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm just curious as to what will happen to the Arrive and Shine comp if there is actually thunder storms on the day of the show (early forecast report storms). Would it have to be cancelled (the arrive and shine, not waxstock) or would judging take place anyway?

I'm not planning on entering but as I say above, I am curious as to what would happen...

Cheers,

MikeK


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

We can all judge the beading like last year!!!

Gonz.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

And let's be honest, that's all everyone really does this for any 😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

****ed it down last year, still got judged


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i felt very sorry for the poor judges wandering about in the rain.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Miss wet T shirt anyone !!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

woodym3 said:


> Miss wet T shirt anyone !!


The missus says I can't enter anymore because it's embarrassing


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, I got soaked last year wandering around the car park judging all your cars! Don't worry, I'm bringing a change of clothes this year just in case. And I'm I1'ing everything!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Who on earth can predict what the weather is going to do that far in advance.......they can't even get the next day right in most cases!!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

I drove just over 6 hours in constant rain for the top16, I wasn't amused as when I left it was lovely and sunny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

If its raining (like it was last year) we simply amend the judges sheets and as has already been said we look at beading etc. 

The year before last though was blazing hot sunshine and about 30 degrees, you know how good these weather forecasters are I am hoping it will be all good. 

The weather is one thing we cant arrange at Waxstock lol (well apart from knowing the hall will be dry)


----------

